# Light Tackle Rute



## Blauortsand (16. Februar 2006)

Suche eine Peitsche zum Poppern weiß zwar noch nicht wann es losgeht aber man kann sich ja schonmal umschauen!
Vorhandene Rolle ist eine 10 000er Stella!
So Ihr Spezies erzählt mal was da auf dem Weltmarkt so erhältlich ist würde mich da über ein paar Tipps sehr freuen!#c 
Zielfische - gerne Groß!!!:q


----------



## Big Fins (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Light Tackle Rute*

Nicht nur das Vogelgrippe breitet sich aus, auch der LightTackle Virus verbreitet sich .
Passende Ruten gibt es kaum in Deutschland, aber über Versandhandel wie
http://www.plat.co.jp/english/english_top.htm
http://www.7seasproshop.com/
http://tackledirect.com/
dort hast Du reichlich Auswahl.
Am besten Ruten um 8.0 bis 8.6 Ft.
An Marken gibt es Shimano, Daiwa, Smith, Tenryu, UFM, Carpenter.
Auch die ein oder andere Sportex schein geeignet, gel Sailfisch :q
Kannst auch mal versuchen, über Ebay USA an japanische Händler zu kommen, die haben teil's sehr gut ausgestattete Online-Shops.


----------



## Sailfisch (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Light Tackle Rute*

Hallo Jelle,

ich bin für deutsche Wertarbeit! Nimm die Sportex Carat Stron in 2,75 m! Ist vom Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis kaum zu schlagen.

Auch gut ist die Tubertini TBM 860 in 2,75m. 

Beide Rute habe ich bereits gefischt (die Sportex allerdings in 3m). Die Berichte hast Du ja bestimmt gelesen.

Kannst natürlich auch mehr Geld ausgeben und z.B. ein Daiwa Saltiga kaufen.

Hier noch einige nette Seiten, da sollte was dabei sein:
http://www.plat.co.jp/english/english_top.htm (@plaa Sawai, die haben die neue Saltiga bereits)
http://www.ginrinpeche.com/



			
				plaa Sawai schrieb:
			
		

> Auch die ein oder andere Sportex schein geeignet, gel Sailfisch :q



Ich erinnere nochmals dringlich die Würde des Moderators zu beachten und sein Ansehen nicht zu schädigen. #d #d #d  :q :q :q


----------



## wodibo (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Light Tackle Rute*

Was sind denn eigentlich die idealen Wurfgewichte fürs Poppern???


----------



## Sailfisch (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Light Tackle Rute*



			
				wodibo schrieb:
			
		

> Was sind denn eigentlich die idealen Wurfgewichte fürs Poppern???



Bei den großen Poppern sollte das Wurfgewicht nicht unter 200 g liegen.


----------



## Ansgar (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Light Tackle Rute*

Moin Blauortsand,



			
				plaa Sawai schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht nur das Vogelgrippe breitet sich aus, auch der LightTackle Virus verbreitet sich ..



Hehehe, Norwegen reicht wohl nicht mehr, was?    
Und ich bin mir sicher die Fotos von RR tragen da auch dazu bei #6 

Fachlich kann ich hier kaum noch was beitragen - plaa Sawai/Sailfisch  haben alles gesagt
Zusaetzlich gibt es noch Japantackle.com 
Generell solltest Du Dich fuer diese Fischart gen Japan orientieren - alles tackle kommt in der Regel von dort und dort wird schon relativ lange so gefischt... (Da findest Du denn auch gleich noch ein paar echt coole Meeresblinker, etc.  )
Ein Kumpel fischt ne Smith Rute und ist damit boes zufrieden, billig sind die aber nicht (so ca. $1000)... Fuer den Gelegenheitsuser ist ne $300 Shimano voellig okay finde ich...

Also, viel Spass beim Suchen
Ansgar

PS: Nur mal so am Rande - wenn Du nen Trip zu richtig grossen GT's machen willst, wird das keine billige Angelegenheit. Ein paar Kumpel machen so etwas im August und die zahlen ca. 6000 Dollar pro Person pro Woche und das obwohl die zu 12 sind. Meine Trips sind (1 Woche) immer so zwischen 4000 und 6000 Dollar (inkl Flug, Verpflegung, etc) - und das sind keine Top-GT Gebiete. Wenn man mit mehreren faehrt oder bei Boot oder Komfort Abstriche macht, kann man die Kosten sicher runterbringen aber es bleibt ne ziemlich teure Angelegenheit.
Und je mehr Leute man bringt desto weniger Fische faengt man selber natuerlich...


----------



## Blauortsand (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Light Tackle Rute*

Danke für die Antworten - da kann ich mal schon darauf aufbauen 

Wo und Wann ist noch nicht klar aber das scheint mir viel zu interessantes Angeln das muß ich auf jeden ausprobieren!!!


----------



## Ansgar (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Light Tackle Rute*



			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> Wo und Wann ist noch nicht klar aber das scheint mir viel zu interessantes Angeln das muß ich auf jeden ausprobieren!!!



Vielleicht schon mal in ner Sommernacht auf die Riesenmefo in der Ostsee?  
Dabei kannst Du Dich denn auch schon mal an das stundenlange Mega-Popper schleudern gewoehnen, vorbereitendes Training ist da echt empfehlenswert - das ist wirklich anstrengend...
(Und was meinst Du Dir knallt da echt ne 20Pfd Mefo drauf :q :q :q)

Ich galube uebrigends Sailfisch hat fuer seinen Malediven Trip nicht so viel bezahlt und das ist ja ein ganz nettes Revier...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Blauortsand (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Light Tackle Rute*



			
				Ansgar schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht schon mal in ner Sommernacht auf die Riesenmefo in der Ostsee?
> Dabei kannst Du Dich denn auch schon mal an das stundenlange Mega-Popper schleudern gewoehnen, vorbereitendes Training ist da echt empfehlenswert - das ist wirklich anstrengend...
> (Und was meinst Du Dir knallt da echt ne 20Pfd Mefo drauf :q :q :q)
> 
> ...



...habe da auf jeden Fall sehr interessiert gelesen bei Sailfish`s Bericht:q 

Aber das mit den meerforellen und den Oberflächenpoppern wird dieses Jahr in Angriff genommen bekomme da bals ein paar muster zugesand die ich testen soll diesbezüglich - natürlich in angemessenen Größen  und ich verspreche mir davon einiges!!!


----------



## Ansgar (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Light Tackle Rute*

Wir schweifen hier zwar gewaltig ab, aber das war in der Tat nicht nur als Witz gemeint. Ich weiss das aus eigener Erfahrung, dass man in ner Sommernacht mit Oberflaechenkoedern Forellen fangen kann ... 

Und ich hatte mal ne Mefo von 85cm (nicht auf Oberflaechenkoeder) und ich denke, die haette auch nen 15cm Popper problemlos nehmen koennen - andererseits gehoeren solche fetten Popper nicht gerade ins Beuteschema...

Also auf jeden Fall viel Spass beim Testen - ist ja bald wieder Sommer
Ansgar


----------



## Flaaren (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Light Tackle Rute*

Hallo,

habe bei Ebay was nettes gesehen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Daiwa-Linear-Interline-Pilk-und-Downrigger-Rute-NEUHEIT_W0QQitemZ7220737957QQcategoryZ77569QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

#6 #6 #6 


Grüße


----------



## Sailfisch (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Light Tackle Rute*



			
				Flaaren schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> habe bei Ebay was nettes gesehen:
> 
> ...



Eine Inliner-Rute zum Poppern|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat Besitze zwar selbst keine, aber könnte mir vorstellen, daß die Wurfeigenschaften problematisch sind.


----------



## Flaaren (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Light Tackle Rute*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Inliner-Rute zum Poppern|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat Besitze zwar selbst keine, aber könnte mir vorstellen, daß die Wurfeigenschaften problematisch sind.


 

Hallo,
|wavey: |wavey: |wavey: 
Schau Dir bitte mal die Abbildungen an.
Es scheint sich hierbei um ein NEUENTWICKELTES Long Cast Interline-System 
zu handeln.|supergri 


Grüße


----------



## Big Fins (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Light Tackle Rute*

Long Cast was ??:q 
Das Problem bei Inline ist der sehr geringe Durchmesser vom Eingangsring.
Wenn man von einer großen Statio die Schnurr runterfetzt, fängt der sehr geringe Durchmesser einen Großteil der Abwurfkraft durch Reibung ( geringen Innerdurchmesser ) auf weil die Schnurr doch recht große "Abseilbewegungen" macht. 
Man würde nur eine schlechte Wurfweite erreichen. 
Deswegen sind an Popperruten auch die wohl größten Rutenringe aller Angelruten drann und das aus gutem Grund.
Zum Grundfischen ist die Rute wohl besser geeignet.
Daiwa baut aber sehr schöne Inlineruten, hätte beinahe mal selber bei einer zugeschlagen, aber mir fehlt der richtige Einsatz dafür.


----------



## Ansgar (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Light Tackle Rute*

Moin,

scheint mir auch nicht ideal - und ich habe auch noch nie irgendwo ne inline Popperrute gesehen (was nicht heissen muss, das es nicht geht - aber es ist definitiv nicht ueblich).
Die meisten Bedenken haette ich da mit der Verbindung zwischen Mono Vorfach und geflochtener sowie dem generell recht dicken braid. 
Ausserdem lagert sich vermutlich Salz in der Spitze ab und ist dann hinderlich beim werfen ... (Die Salzkonzentration hier im Pazifik ist deutlich hoeher als z.B. in der Ostsee - Nach ner Ausfahrt fuer einen Tag hat man ne richtig dicke Salzkruste auf den Armen sowie auf dem Geraet)


Spezifisch zu dieser Rute: Das das Ding Pilk und Downriggerrute heisst, laesst mich noch weniger daran glauben, dass es geeignet ist - gerade Downriggerruten haetten ne voellig andere Aktion als ne Popperrute...

Ausserdem ist 12-30IBS definitiv zu leicht - wir haben es hier mit grossen fiesen (!) Riff - GT's und Dogtooth's zu tun... Minimum ist 30-50IBS...

Ich gehe auch mal davon aus, dass Jelle bereits saemtliches Norwegen Geschirr hat - somit geht es hier auch nicht um ne Kombi-Rute, sondern um ne reine Popperrute. Und dafuer gibt es denn glaube ich besseres, aber ich kann mich irren...  

Also, all the best
Ansgar


----------



## Dorschi (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Light Tackle Rute*

Habe hier noch eine Aspire xxhax stehen.
Hat zwar nur 2,85 aber vom WG her müßte sie ja eigentlich passen. Was sagt Ihr?


----------



## Ansgar (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Light Tackle Rute*

Moin Dorschi,

kenne die Rute nicht.

Ist boes lang... Normalerweise sind spezielle Popper Ruten m.W. nach eher so zwischen 7 und 8 Fuss (2.1-2.4m), meine z.B. ist 2.28m. Das macht auch Sinn, wenn ein fieser GT am anderen Ende fightet ) 

Hat die auch ne IBS Klassifizierung? Braeuchte mindestens 30-50Ibs.
Wofuer ist das Ding denn eigentlich gedacht? Grosse Dorsche pilken? Helis?
Dann koennte es als Zweitrute evtl gehen...

All the best 
Ansgar


----------



## ullsok (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Light Tackle Rute*

Shimano Aspire 285xxh#6 #6 #6


----------



## Karstein (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Light Tackle Rute*

Moin Jelle,

*hier* noch ein Stecken, den Du sowohl-als auch benutzen kannst. Und Norge ist ja schon gebucht, gelle? 

Gruß gen Du

Karsten

PS: kann sowohl die normale obige als auch die multiberingte Rute selber Bauart mit zum TdM bringen und Du testest sie am Wasser mal mit Deiner Stella? Popper kann ich auch mitschleppen. :m


----------

